# Atlas topslide mod



## chucketn (May 16, 2015)

My buddy owns an Atlas 12 lathe. He is convinced he can modify the topslide screw and nut like a Myford arraingement to gain more topslide travel. Anyone ever hear of doing this? Got any references?
Chuck


----------



## Blogwitch (May 16, 2015)

I don't know why he should want more topslide movement unless it was to fit a rear toolpost. Otherwise it would not be needed.
The only job on the topslide that I did to my Atlas was to fit a decent piston toolpost and resettable Myford dials, those changed the whole way the machine was used, much more accurate.

John


----------



## chucketn (May 16, 2015)

He has already added a T-Slotted topslide from MLA(http://www.statecollegecentral.com/metallathe/need.html). It actually has room to add a rear tool post. 

Chuck


----------

